# Most Tactical Watches?



## ReconTech (Mar 12, 2003)

Asside from Casio, Suunto, Luminox, what are some other ones? Maybe your top 5 favorite "tacitcal" watches, and that means it has to be more than just a black rubber band /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 13, 2003)

i think there was a *very* (exact same?) thread a while ago /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

i said luminox...i have one and like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif make sure you get the velcro band...easily the most comfortable watch i've owned. the lens has no scratches on it! (at this point, any other watch i've owned has died /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## Mrdi (Mar 14, 2003)

Sinn 356
Chronograph.
German engineering.
Less than $1000
and very nice curves.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a Sinn Flieger 356 for sale. It's brand new. Asking $700 + shipping.

As far as most tactical watches... the Sinn EZM1 is pretty high up on the list.


----------



## bigcozy (Apr 11, 2003)

Sinn is a fine choice. Others:

Ollech and Waljs
Fortis
Seiko
Traser
Ball
Stocker and Yale
Marathon


Check out broadarrow.net all military watches, all the time.


----------



## gregw45 (May 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jackal233 said:*
As far as most tactical watches... the Sinn EZM1 is pretty high up on the list. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I'm wearing right now. 






I think a beadblasted Seiko Diver Auto (SKX-173) would also be perfect.

Great site guys!


----------



## shrap (May 28, 2003)

G-Shock: tougher, more accurate, and cheaper than every piece of jewelry mentioned above.

I guess the Luminoxes count too for nighttime readability.


----------



## SDryer (May 30, 2003)

I'd have to say a Omega Speedmaster Pro.....The only watch to be worn on the MOON....Mine is 34 years old and still keeps perfect time.
Regards SonnyD


----------



## tiktok 22 (May 31, 2003)

Anybody out ther own a Bell&Ross?????


----------



## DrAg0n (May 31, 2003)

ROLEX...yeah...haha

DEFINE TATICAL?


----------



## tirod (Jun 2, 2003)

Define Tactical? I've asked that before. Now I gotta think up the answer.

It needs to provide it's prime function to the user without failure due to use or abuse, in extreme conditions. It should inherently protect the user from harm in its design and provide synergistic elegance, meaning each part has multiple purposes, and the features build on each other to multiply their effect.

IMHO. }:{!


----------



## interpol (Jun 23, 2003)

I would have to say the Breitling Emergency. In addition to the combined analog/digital display with multiple time zones and alarms. titanium construction, chronograph, etc., it also contains a transmitter that can send a distress signal/beacon on 121.5MHz, the aircraft emergency frequency.






I personally wear the Breitling B-1, which pretty much does everything the Emergency does minus the transmitter, and crafted in stainless steel with a few extra functions. An incredibly beefy watch.


----------



## paulr (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been told that some covert special ops missions require mechanical watches because the oscillators in quartz watches can be detected by sensitive electronic receivers. The person who told me this was in a position to know, but I still find it pretty surprising and would be interested in some documented confirmation if such exists.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 24, 2003)

Isn't this one handsome devil!!!





Another version of the Emergency, the emergency mission /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Unicorn (Jun 30, 2003)

What is a real definition of tactical? 
This is one of those topics that is argued and debated by lots of people, on a number of boards, and in real life as well. Advertisers love to say that their watch is the one use by Navy SEALS, or Army SF or whatever. I can't vouch for all units, but judgeign from what I saw a large percantage of 5th SFG, and the 160th SOAR wearing (though this was a few years ago when I was at Campbell), I'd say that the Casio G-shock (smaller style, not the giant ones), or a Timex Indiglo are the best choices. The rest of these watches named, are high priced fashion jewelry, worn more often by posers and wannabes, than any real operators.


----------



## tattoou2 (Jun 30, 2003)

I own quite a few watches and have always relegated my Sinn, Breitling, Omega, and Fortis watches to the too-nice to do anything tactical-like category. They are super precision instruments. Seems those Casios and Timex watches are in essence more tactical to my way of thinking.


----------



## smcgrew (Jun 30, 2003)

Bell & Ross? Yes. I own a 126. white on black dials with a leather band. Picked it up in Paris a few years back - got a great deal on it. 

was there anything in particualar you wanted to know about it?


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jun 30, 2003)

I have owned a Rolex Submariner for 5+ years, have shot some high power weapons, golf, dive and more with it and have beat the heck out of it and it keeps excellent time. It really has taken a beeting over the years, I use a scotch bright pad and e Flitz polish and it looks new!

You can’t go wrong with it…

And for those who think it’s a status symbol only are wrong, in that 5 years about 20 people have actually known it was a Rolex without being told. 

Chris


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi smcgrew,

Wasn't looking at a specific one, just feel they are as fine a "tactical" watch as any.

cheers,
Kev


----------



## grnamin (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking tactical at the beach. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 18, 2003)

Well...If all goes as planned, I'll be headed off to basic training at Ft. Jackson soon and I'm going to be wearing this:

http://www.countycomm.com/milshock.htm

I don't have any affiliation with countycomm other than I just placed an order with them. This watch is one of the only ones I found that looked like it could tolerate the sort of use/abuse it's probably going to see in the next few months.

Anyway, I hope *I* will fair as well as I think my watch will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

JM-99

p.s. I'm sort of a watch freak in the same way that I'm a flashlight freak...I usually wear a Luminox or a Marathon on a daily basis. One day, I'd like to have a Fortis (http://www.timetotime.com/watch.cfm...ch=424&brandn=Fortis&serien=Alarm_Chronograph) or a Marathon SAR (http://www.countycomm.com/presar.htm) but for daily wear, it's probably going to be the mil-shock above. At least until I win the lottery...heh


----------



## tattoou2 (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, times have really changed! I recall my basic training days at Parris Island back in the late 60's, and we weren't allowed to wear watches. My DI's used to yell, "Your souls may belong to God, but your asses belong to the Marine Corps!"

Good luck in your training!


----------



## sunspot (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for that broadarrow site. Can someone tell me what "Hacking" is? Here is the blurb that I pasted.



2002 Marathon "Maraglo" Basic Field Watch
WATCH WRIST: GENERAL PURPOSE
WW 194009
GS-14F -0027K
MAY 2001
38776 

This is the new for 2002, "Maraglo" Basic Field Watch. It was built to a Government GSA contract that called for non-radioactive light sources for sensitive environments.
Quartz movement, *hacking*. Proprietary "Maraglo" process. Uses LumiNova material applied in a three step baked on process. Superior illumination and will never breakdown with age. User serviceable battery hatch. Fiberglass/composite case and acrylic crystal. Nylon issue strap. Water resistant to 3 ATM. 34mm x 11mm x 16mm lug width.
MWR Price: $75 * ($78.85 delivered CONUS


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

I think this has to do with how the second hand moves, not smooth but with defined steps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I could be very wrong though, so don't pin me down on it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## avusblue (Jul 18, 2003)

"Hacking" means the second hand stops when you pull out the stem to adjust the time. This lets everyone in a group to synchronize (or "hack") their watches to the exact same minute and second so everyone's together on precisely timed operations.

A watch that doesn't "hack" keeps on ticking when the stem is pulled out (Swatches do this.)

Dave


----------



## sunspot (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## gregw45 (Jul 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tattoou2 said:*
Dang, times have really changed! I recall my basic training days at Parris Island back in the late 60's, and we weren't allowed to wear watches. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry Pete, nothing's changed much (at least since MCRD San Diego 89). Any guy who smuggled a watch around was king. From the graduation pics I've seen from Ft. Jackson, CD players and Oakley sunglasses are issue items. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Good Luck Jumpmaster!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## tattoou2 (Jul 18, 2003)

Greg---

Actually shaking my head in disbelief...Oakley sunglasses! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 19, 2003)

My basic days were almost 9 years ago, and NOBODY except squad leaders and platoon guide got to wear watches. I was allowed to dig mine out of the storage room for my 2 week rotation, then it dissapeared again till I graduated. 


Assuming the DI voice: "The DI or your squad leader is your clock. When to sleep, when to wake, when to eat and when to s***."

"Sunglasses??? Are you crazy? If they're not issue, you don't get 'em. And even then, it would give you a feeling of relief from the rays of the sun. I am not here to provide you with relief." 



I know what you mean about some of these soldiers...I just wonder where these kids went for training--and I see it every day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

No, I wasn't a Marine, I was Army combat MOS OSUT and I was beat down every day for 13 weeks. The next two weeks they actually let us feel like humans. The last day, we felt like soldiers. 


-Jason


----------



## RobD (Jul 20, 2003)

I've had Omega and Rolex watches. I had to put two or three main springs in my Rolex in the 20 years I owned it. It was a nice watch but to fragile, in my opinion for any real rough service.
Go with the quartz watches without mainsprings if you want a tough watch.
My favorite everyday watch: Hamilton RR 992 or 992B 21 jewel adjusted 5 or 6 positions. Super accurate but don't take it on a rough trip get a 'beater'
RobD


----------



## Sharp (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the best tactical watches are Casio's G-Shock, and I think this link will give an idea of how good they are, unless casio made it up. To answer the main question of the thread, my favorite tactical watches are, for istance, all from casio G-Shock Series (except for an E-Data Bank one...)

http://www.tough-tested.com/euro/toughtests_main.php


----------



## sotyakr (Aug 3, 2003)

Was looking at County Comm's "tactical-ized" G-Shock and something looked vaguely familiar about it. Then I realized why while digging through some stuff laying around the house, and found a Casio I had bought years ago. Not even sure how many years, but it was a long time ago. It's a DW-210 which has, what appears to be an identical watch module as CC's "Mil-Shock", but without a G-Shock case (and, of course their trick band set-up). It has seen plenty of use, and is quite scratched up, but I think it'll get new battery and go back into service as a beater for work. If nothing else, it's a whole lot less bulky than my G-Shock GW-300 Solar/WaveCeptor.


----------



## tsg68 (Aug 3, 2003)

I own several G-shocks and the one I wear to work (beater for construction and shop work) I've had since I was 15, it's the very first model and the batts are getting harder to come by (large lithium coin) but it still runs like a top, the crystal is scratched up and it's missing portions of the plastic covering and has been on a velcro strap for years, but is about 20 yrs old now, still waterproof too.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Aug 3, 2003)

Using a radio controlled watch for tactical operations doesn't sound wise. It lets the enemy reset your watch by broadcasting spoofed time signals to it. The radio receiver may also leak radio emissions of its own, because of the local oscillator. That may not be so good for covert approaches.


----------



## Sharp (Aug 3, 2003)

Among my G-Shocks, my favorite is a G-2210...Old model...not even on the site anymore, but it got a bunch of functions and is still workin as if it was new, except for the coloring on the resin band and bezel Pretty good for a three years old watch,huh? I even sleep with it.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Empath (Aug 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Using a radio controlled watch for tactical operations doesn't sound wise. It lets the enemy reset your watch by broadcasting spoofed time signals to it. The radio receiver may also leak radio emissions of its own, because of the local oscillator. That may not be so good for covert approaches. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Atomic watches aren't constantly listening for the time. You can't just make a quick broadcast and expect an atomic watch or clock to take notice. Anyone attempting to spoof the time signal would need to know what time the watch listens for the signal. That would be difficult to guess since it seems all the different brands, and the different models have a different time and method of operation. Mine listens three times a night, which would mean anyone attempting to spoof it would have to ensure an all night broadcast to hit its listening times. The time signal is broadcast at 60 khz, which isn't readily adaptable to a pocket device whose aim is to effectively jam and replace the signal from Ft. Collins. The "enemy" would just as well put up a neon sign flashing the words "I'm Here".

Any quartz controlled watch is putting out at least a 32K signal, along with it's harmonics.


----------



## Sharp (Aug 3, 2003)

Plus, I guess atomic-synchronized watches use coded transmission. I don't mean like cripted transmissions, but at least a code that can be understood only by who really got to receive the signal and can't be received by a radio or other instruments like a FM Radio broadcast...my two penny...


----------



## sotyakr (Aug 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Using a radio controlled watch for tactical operations doesn't sound wise. It lets the enemy reset your watch by broadcasting spoofed time signals to it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I considered this, especially in light of credible information from what was thought to be a reliable source suggesting that the camels and giraffes I'm in charge of were planning some sort of insurrection. The threat potential was later downgraded when it was decided that they would have difficulty operating sophisticated electronic equipment with their hooves. Also, the source of the alleged intelligence was discredited. Can't always believe what those goats tell ya. Nevertheless, beware The Ungulate Liberation Army.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, I may be older than dirt, but when I was in SE Asia my 'serious' watch was a Stocker and Yale mechanical that ticked at least twice as fast as any other watch I've had. It was cheap, rugged, accurate, readable and had a very simple face/bezel. Ok, it was ugly. Never failed me, though.

My 'regular' watch watch at that time was an Omega Chronostop. 

Right now I'm wearing an Eddie Bauer lookalike to that old Stocker and Yale, but it's quartz, and has an Indiglow face.

A watch I'm considering is the Tracer 1300 or something similar. VERY simple look, rugged, easy to read, cheap, fairly solid. In fact it looks like a copy of the newer Stocker and Yale. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Don't care for the 'upgrade' Tracer watches (look like the Marathon US contract watches) as the face is much smaller and the bezel is distracting. 

Oh! My 'nicer watch' at this time is a Seiko Kinetic. Nice techie watch, but not anywhere near expensive enough to attract atention in these quarters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 29, 2011)

Tactical is just a word! Think about it,"Luny"nox, UZI, S&W and all those tritium watches are just something to give your position away to a sniper or air attack. Yes, they can be seen from the air. Any watch glowing that bright is saying "here I am shoot here!".

The best "tactical" watch is a Casio G shock non-auto EL or like a poster mentioned, a plain ole green Timex with normal lume.

Some say the MTM line of "tactical" watches is the ultimate but they are mucho expensivo!

And yes, I am also a "Watchaholic"!

Remember, real combat is not a fashion show!


----------



## RBR (Aug 29, 2011)

.....


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyeye said:


> Tactical is just a word! Think about it,"Luny"nox, UZI, S&W and all those tritium watches are just something to give your position away to a sniper or air attack. Yes, they can be seen from the air. Any watch glowing that bright is saying "here I am shoot here!".
> 
> The best "tactical" watch is a Casio G shock non-auto EL or like a poster mentioned, a plain ole green Timex with normal lume.
> 
> ...


Wow. Dug this thread up out of the depths, didn't ya?

I agree though, anything that glows in the dark makes you easier to target. Though I wouldn't really consider anything with as many intricate parts as a watch to be "tactical" on account of being so easily damaged. Better to get the cheapest watch that will do the job and keep a spare in your backpack.


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 29, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Better to get the cheapest watch that will do the job and keep a spare in your backpack.



I'm sure there is a saying here of: buy cheap buy many, buy quality buy once.
I'm sure guys in "tacticool" situations don't want to be changing a rock mid (insert situation here). Although I agree with your other points though that this thread was ooooooooollllllllddddddd.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 29, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> I'm sure there is a saying here of: buy cheap buy many, buy quality buy once.
> I'm sure guys in "tacticool" situations don't want to be changing a rock mid (insert situation here). Although I agree with your other points though that this thread was ooooooooollllllllddddddd.


Oh, I completely agree that buying quality once is better than buying cheap repeatedly. It's just that I don't believe it's possible to build a watch that can survive the kinds of forces often inflicted on tools with fewer intricate parts, so any amount of money invested in something small enough to be a *wrist*watch is guaranteed to be wasted eventually. Perhaps I shouldn't expect so much though, since the arms they are attached to wouldn't survive those forces either. Then again, since people are likely to safeguard their bodies from harm whenever possible, that also means anything strapped to their bodies (except body armor) doesn't need to be super-durable either.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to wear a Traser but have since sworn off of quartz, no matter how cool tritium is!  I love my Seiko SKZ255 and I think you would too... Crazy bright lumes and 23 jewels!


----------



## COXWPD (Sep 7, 2011)

5.11 Tactical Field Ops Watch. Compass to balistic calculator. That screams tactical.


----------

